# ID this plant, Hornwort or Cabomba? Please help...



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Thats hornwort. Hornwort is a true floating plant. It does not have roots, never grows roots. If you plant it in your substrate, the planted stem will just rot.

Hornwort and Cabomba look nothing alike. If you put them side by side, you could easily tell them apart.

Cabomba will grow floating, but it is not a floating plant. It grows roots and will thrive in the substrate if you have bright light.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Cabombda also has these distinct stem parts with no leaves at all. They grow like tufts -o-o-o-o kinda like that.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

They are still leaves, feathery leaves!


----------



## Henri (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh, so it's hornwort then? Thanks a lot! I can grow it under low light, can I? But I have a problem, the part of the flower that was against the light was turning a darker color than the side that was facing the light. I flipped it on the other side. Do I have to do that every week? 
Also, I got 2 bunches from the lake. One already submersed the second day I put it in my tank. So now it's resting on top of my gravel. What do I do about it? Should I let it there or do I have to take it out and then reput it on the surface? 
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## pepetj (Jun 7, 2008)

Hornwort is a popular name. The hornwort I know have needle like leaves. Your plant doesn't. Hornwort is sometimes called foxtail, ****'s tail... 

I know of two species the Ceratophyllum submersum (aka Tropical Hornwort, which I keep) and the Ceratophyllum demersum

I'll do some searching and get back to you. The leaves of your plant seem to progressivele bifurcate...

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------



## Henri (Jul 7, 2011)

pepetj said:


> Hornwort is a popular name. The hornwort I know have needle like leaves. Your plant doesn't. Hornwort is sometimes called foxtail, ****'s tail...
> 
> I know of two species the Ceratophyllum submersum (aka Tropical Hornwort, which I keep) and the Ceratophyllum demersum
> 
> ...


That's actually what the leaves are, they're like needles but the plant seems a bit shrunk because it was freezing in the lake.
Also, the cabomba has very thin leaves, doesn't it? My plant's leaves are really thick. Crossing my fingers and hoping i can grow it in low light ...


----------



## pepetj (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't see needle leaves in the pic. I haven't been able to find what this is. I did notice the thickness also.

I see a leaf structure that has bifurcations and serrated edges in the farthest regions from the stem. A needle is straight forward. Cabomba sp bifurcartes but without serrated edges at all. Ceratophyllum sp. don't have serrated edges either.

Still looking... Beautiful plant eh?

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------



## Henri (Jul 7, 2011)

I think I found it!!!   http://sophy.u-3mrs.fr/photohtm/FI203.HTM
Its in french though :/


----------



## pepetj (Jun 7, 2008)

Henri said:


> I think I found it!!!   http://sophy.u-3mrs.fr/photohtm/FI203.HTM
> Its in french though :/


Way to go! It is indeed a Ceratophyllum demersun! I keep them at 80-84F in soft acidic water, no CO2 (placed outside in my office's interior patio). I never saw them so thick neither with serrated edges.

Thanks for clarifying this issue!

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------



## Henri (Jul 7, 2011)

pepetj said:


> Way to go! It is indeed a Ceratophyllum demersun! I keep them at 80-84F in soft acidic water, no CO2 (placed outside in my office's interior patio). I never saw them so thick neither with serrated edges.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying this issue!
> 
> ...


Yay!!!
That's awesome! The plant has already producing new leaves, although a part of it has turned a brownish color. Hopefully it will recover itself.
Do you keep it floating or planted on the aubstrate ( submerged )?
I removed one's bottom leaves and planted it in the substrate to see how it does. I left the other one floating.
What do you suggest?


----------

